# Elec meter 5' from a gas meter



## Joefixit2 (Nov 16, 2007)

heel600 said:


> In a previous thread, I asked if there was a code saying the elec meter needed to be 5' from the gas meter.
> 
> I believe the replies were somethin to the effect of :
> 
> ...


 
I don't see how an electric meter is a source of ignition.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

if a circut breaker were to trip couldnt that be a source of ignition? just a thought -


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, I don't usually associate meter sockets with circuit breakers, but there is a requirement for space between the electric and gas services, but I can't remember what it is. When I'm faced with the situation, I find out from the AHJ.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

here in CA they only want 3', and that is even debatable sometimes.

~Matt


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Building code? Then we would have to work together. (as we should anyway)

If just plumbing, Lets get our stuff in first!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi All. i would allways recomend that a gas metter be installed at least 5 meters from the electric metter. reason: under fault conditions the main breaker could produce a spark large enough to cause extreem danger if gas was close to it.

If you can prove me wrong then feel free to do so..lol


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

I could see that if you had the breaker panel located outside, but if its only the meter and the panel is inside then no, heck my house the gas meter is only about 3 feet from the electric meter, and I just upgraded my service a few years back, so I am sure either the utility or the inspector would have made comment about it. but then I am here and you all are there and the rules vary a little every where.
would it not be more dangerious to have electricity anywhere in a house at all due to the fact that if any gas pipe or appliance leaked, that the gas is contained within the dwelling and not dispursed by the slightest breeze as it would be outside at the meter???


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes , i see your point, however if your home had a gas problem you would not switch on the lights due to the arc the light switch will cause. safty first. the chances are that it will not be a problem with the two metters being close to each other , but for preventitive messures and rather be safe then sory. we here in the uk put all saftey messures in plance just for this reason. dont you agree?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

In a new construction apartment complex, there did arise an issue over the gas and electric. We had gotten there first and installed our switchgear in the center of the end of the building (this one was twelve units). Gas company wanted that location because they said it was better for their gas lines, but they ended up putting their meters at the corner. Heck, we couldn't even share wall cavities with their gas lines.

But, other jurisdictions have different rules, so I always check with them.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Gavin Adams said:


> Yes , i see your point, however if your home had a gas problem you would not switch on the lights due to the arc the light switch will cause. safty first. the chances are that it will not be a problem with the two metters being close to each other , but for preventitive messures and rather be safe then sory. we here in the uk put all saftey messures in plance just for this reason. dont you agree?


 
So why have the majority of pre 1960 houses got the gas meter in the same box as the fuseboard, usually in a cupboard under the [invariably wooden] staircase??? or a box by the front door?:yes:


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

Gavin Adams said:


> Yes , i see your point, however if your home had a gas problem you would not switch on the lights due to the arc the light switch will cause. safty first. the chances are that it will not be a problem with the two metters being close to each other , but for preventitive messures and rather be safe then sory. we here in the uk put all saftey messures in plance just for this reason. dont you agree?


 
For sure its better to be safe than sorry, but here the AJH has not seen fit to consider it a hazard, there are rules in place for if there was something that could posibly venta combustable gas or vapour that all falls under the hazardous locations section of our code,,,,, OMG imagine having to wire a house all explosion proof,,,, WOW that would cost as much as building it.

Just a side note, you and I and others on this board would be smart enough not to turn on a light switch if we smelt gas, but huge number of people unfortunately don't posess that small bit of common sence.

a curious question Gavin,,, I heard from someone that in England, even home owners are not allowed to work on their own wiring, that by law they have to call an electrician, is that true???


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

ACB said:


> I heard from someone that in England, even home owners are not allowed to work on their own wiring, that by law they have to call an electrician, is that true???


Sort of

They can replace like for like
Cannot install new in a bathroom or kitchen or outside without notifying 'building control' department

It is a complete joke as you can go to a DIY superstore eg B&Q and buy all the stuff anyway. Do the job and not tell anyone!!!!!


Google.......'Part p'

that will tell you all that you desire and more


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

The only times this has been an issue for me involved piping from the propane tank to the basement and they required sixteen feet if my memory serves me correctly.


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi all, well as for what trimi said about most houses in the uk having a gas metter in the same location as the electric metter. just because this is the case does not make it safe. in the old 15th edition of bs7671 earth cable was not used for lighting. but as the rules have changed and people are getting more safty concious. just because it was done that way in the 1960s does not make it safe . bust as the regulations change. we follow the law and all codes set out by the law. dont get me wrong. not saying that trimi is wrong. he does have a point. but if you ask anyone who is not technical if they would put a gas meter next to an electric meter i am sure you will get more or less the same answere.

As for the law saying you cannot do work on your own home. this is not totaly too.
the regulations say that work needs to be carried out by a competent person. if someone who is not an electrician and is doing electrical diy . he/she can do it but he/she will need to inform the council and then get an electrical quolified person to test it for safty.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Gavin Adams said:


> in the old 15th edition of bs7671 earth cable was not used for lighting.
> 
> 
> I think you mean 14th edition NOT 15th edition
> ...


 question then arises as to which certificate is issued, to who and by whom. Not yet found anyone who can give me the definitive answer:whistling2:


----------



## Gavin Adams (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, what do you think. trimi. im guessing that you know that answeres.
as far as i know the council will send someone to to test and issue a cert.

dont take it as full truth but im just saying what i have learned and have been told/


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

For new work the cert needs to be an Installation Cert.
You can only give an Installation Cert for work that you have done.
If you have not done the work then the best that you can issue is an Inspection cert.
BUT the council and Building Control WANT an Installation Cert


....and so it goes around and around ad infinitum

I have never heard of the council sending out somebody to test the job. Had one last week where the client had notified BC. They kept an eye on the job, 1st fix 2nd fix etc. Came up with a list of non-comps. Client wanted us to rectify the list and then the council wanted an Inst Cert issuing. [client had had his mate wire the place:laughing:]
I told the BC the current situation and that I was unable to issue an Inst Cert unless they signed it!!.......I ended up with my 'not interested' head on. Don't know what happened in the end.

So to cut a long story.....I do not know the answer, sorry


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

:blink:Around here the rule is there can't be anything but gas related stuff within a 3' radius of the meter - but only because the GAS people want the 3' for working space. There is nothing in the electrical side of things requiring a separation. There is a rule around here that the gas and electrical underground have to be 12 or more inches apart for a service


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It should be code that Cable and phone installers must be 5' away from electrical equipment. I always get stuck dealing with their sh1t on almost every service upgrade .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

If memory serves, it's nfpa 54, and i believe you'll find gas has a very narrow (gas to air ratio) ignition range....~CS~


----------

